# Anyone in So Cal(LA) wanna run their Z with my Beemer?



## B R (Apr 3, 2003)

I am curious as to how fast your cars really are. I'd like to go running around some twisties & maybe even some freeways to see how they compare to my Beemer. If you go out to Willow Springs with NASA, that's another good place to compare, I might be going there 9/7/03.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what kind of beemer u got?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

B R said:


> *I am curious as to how fast your cars really are. I'd like to go running around some twisties & maybe even some freeways to see how they compare to my Beemer. If you go out to Willow Springs with NASA, that's another good place to compare, I might be going there 9/7/03. *


I have a 300ZX TT so I guess I can't help you here.


----------



## B R (Apr 3, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *what kind of beemer u got? *


It's a 99 M Coupe, fairly stock  .


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Beamer......


----------

